# walnut burl jewelry box



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

here is a box i made with some burl walnut i had around It came off of a 16" wide board 8' long Probly from first growth tree ? I made it 16" wide 10" deep The box part 3" high and dovetales Sprayed with cabnet grade lacquer M.L.Campbell brand I make and sell at a craft spot in the town next to me I have made 100's of box's And it is hard to keep up with the demand I guess that is good Thanks for looking


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

del schisler said:


> Probly from first growth tree ?


That is crotch wood (from a fork) Nice box.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Daren said:


> That is crotch wood (from a fork) Nice box.


yes i know i have been in the timber with chain saw and droped a few tree's in my time Not now tho to dam old to yell look out tree comming your way I have a few crotch pieces left


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh my!
Beautiful wood! Very nice work, too.
Two questions.
What is the finish? It really highlights the figure.
What sort of hinges did you use?
Well, three questions....Where do you find your hinges?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Very pretty indeed.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Oh my!
> Beautiful wood! Very nice work, too.
> Two questions.
> What is the finish? It really highlights the figure.
> ...


the finish is cabnet grade lacquer M.L.Campbell satain 
the hinges are 2x3/4 butt You can get them they are 18 cent's apeace and the # 2 screw about 2 cent's here is the link they are the cheepest place you will find They have lot's of other item's Check from the home page I have bought probly 300 hinges and a couple thousand screws Quality good http://www.craft-inc.com/gui/gui1/p...tem=267&QtySelected=1&value1=100&value2=Brass


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Del.
Gene


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

That is a sexy box


----------

